# please help I.D.



## caitlin (Mar 12, 2007)

please help me i would like to know what kind of fish this is in advance i appreciate your help :]:fish:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

looks like a common (commet) goldfish to me. Commonly sold as feeders. They get large and messy.


----------



## gem (Mar 13, 2007)

Yup.....simple comet. What size tank do you have it in? They need a large tank with really good filtration and frequent water changes. Like Scuba said, the do get large and do produce alot of waste.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Comets get to be as big as 12" and live about 7-12yrs. It's recommended if you would like to keep them to have a 100gal. if not larger tank, with a really good filtration system, and loads of water changes. Goldfish are very messy fish.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

Best if you could find someone with a pond to give him to. Comets get quite large, in a fairly short period of time (he could be a foot long in 5 years, if fed well). He won't fit in your tank for long. Plus, once he gets big, he'll eat any other tank inhabitants that will fit in his mouth, even smaller goldfish.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Yiks! Is your signature correct? You have a Black Moore in a 2gal.? Sweety they get huge, 10inches of hugeness, and again it's a Goldfish very messy fish. Goldfish need very large tanks, 20gal. per Goldfish is best, with 15gal. being a minimum, and really good filtration.


----------



## caitlin (Mar 12, 2007)

well its very small right now i plan on putting it in a larger tank when i start to see some growth and for the gold fish i was given it because this lady i work with didnt want her fish so i took them but i will try to find someone with a pond to give it to thanks :]


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

babe i will talk to the lady on the other side of my block, i am sure she will take it she has a nice pond. she only has a like 2 fish in it. i am sure if we ask her she will take it gladly.


----------

